# Very Classy Members Here at Puff



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

You know I've been here for a little over a month, almost two months or so. I'm just now getting up to full speed with all the trades, bombing, contests, rules and etc. I just wanted to say this whole bombing project members do on here is just so classy and very inspiring. Every now and then I really question the feelings and sensitivity of humanity. However reading about the experiences and seeing what other members do for for fellow members is just a warm feeling. Knowing that there are still people out there in the world with a good heart and willing to do something nice for others.

I'm not sure if this is the place for this thread, but I just wanted others to see my thoughts and feelings on the whole idea of the bombing. If this thread needs to be be moved or removed, I understand. I'm still fairly new and trying to meet the requirements for certain features here at Puff.com. Although I can say once I am able to see and request other members addresses I would like to take part in the bombing idea. I've already got a few members written down that I would like to send a little "thank you" for the things they've helped me with in just a short period of time here at Puff. Keep up the great work everyone and it's always a pleasure to read about others experiences and the surprise they receive in the mail.

-Starbuck


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Good thoughts here and I agree with you..probably the best group of people on any forum I have ever been on.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

Defiantly! This forum has the nicest and most laid back people on it of any forum i have ever joined. I am just glad i found it. As the spider forum I am a member of is full of snobs and elitists.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I'm still fairly new and trying to meet the requirements for certain features here at Puff.com. Although I can say once I am able to see and request other members addresses I would like to take part in the bombing idea.
> 
> -Starbuck


I agree this community ROCKS!!!!! Try to get involved with the Noobie PIF (pass it forward)or if you have a 100 posts the PIF is also available to you. I made my first trade via the Noobie Sampler Trade and it felt real good to have gotten positive feedback from a fellow Puffer. This is a great way to get your trade count up and establish yourself as a good faith trader on the site!!! :beerchug:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Here here!! 

To PUFF!! :beerchug:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Just remember guys, without you there would be no PUFF. You guys are what make it the great site it is! :beerchug:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

totally agreed here as well!!! I have met some of the coolest, kindest people on Puff and I will continue to be a member for as long as it is around...great thoughts brother and welcome to this awesome community...eace:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I guess there are some alright guys hangin' out here huh?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Habanolover said:


> Just remember guys, without you there would be no PUFF. You guys are what make it the great site it is! :beerchug:


True, while I think you all individually suck, together, we are amazing!:clap2:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Truly a great bunch of people here. You can always feel at home while cruising thru this site. I think I'll smoke something good in honor of puff right now!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> I agree this community ROCKS!!!!! Try to get involved with the Noobie PIF (pass it forward)or if you have a 100 posts the PIF is also available to you. I made my first trade via the Noobie Sampler Trade and it felt real good to have gotten positive feedback from a fellow Puffer. This is a great way to get your trade count up and establish yourself as a good faith trader on the site!!! :beerchug:


Yeah I am not quite to the 100 post limit yet, but I am sure I will be there in a few weeks. The Noobie PIF caught my eye a few weeks ago. Skimmed that area of the forum, but did not pay a lot of attention detail. Indeed it's something I want to go back and dig a little deeper into. I think it's a great idea and I'm sure it's a matter of time before I do get involved.


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

This forum is one of THE best forums out there.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

nice post!

and yes, we just exude class....


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

Agreed. Best forum I have ever been a part of.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Cigar smokers are some of the most casually generous people in the world. I was sitting at a B&M the other day and gave a first time puffer a $10 cigar I was enjoying and told him about this forum. It's all a part of being a brother of the leaf. Smoking cigars is a very social hobby and it transcends dollar signs.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Scardinoz said:


> Cigar smokers are some of the most casually generous people in the world. I was sitting at a B&M the other day and gave a first time puffer a $10 cigar I was enjoying and told him about this forum. It's all a part of being a brother of the leaf. Smoking cigars is a very social hobby and it transcends dollar signs.


Well said and a very class thing for you to do. I hope the guy you gave the cigar to enjoyed it.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

I swear the threads I've seen this week with the bombings, PIF's, trades, and etc have been out of this world. Nothing is more classy and generous to see other members bombing members that may not be feeling well. Veterans helping out the new members with bombs. The list just goes on and on. I can't tell you how excited I am every morning to log into Puff from my office, or at home on the weekends to see what I've missed in the last 10-12 hours. Keep up the great work guys and always enjoy reading about the generosity here on the forums.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

scottw said:


> True, while I think you all individually suck, together, we are amazing!:clap2:


Couldn't have said it better myself. :laugh:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Just remember guys, without you there would be no PUFF. You guys are what make it the great site it is! :beerchug:


I think Puff would be even greater without all my :BS but for now you'll have to deal with it. LMAO.:r To everything else said, I agree wholeheartedly!:mischief::mrgreen:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Its a very kool place. I spend a fair amount of time on other boards for Jeeps and hunting, but none of them compare to Puff. Way to go guys


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> I think Puff would be even greater without all my :BS but for now you'll have to deal with it. LMAO.:r To everything else said, I agree wholeheartedly!:mischief::mrgreen:


Without you this place would be perfect, but perfect can get pretty boring after a while.:behindsofa:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

lot's of great folks on PUFF!

but there's always somebody throwing a wrench in the works...lol

9405 5036 9930 0328 5291 21


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I think Puff would be even greater without all my :BS but for now you'll have to deal with it. LMAO.:r To everything else said, I agree wholeheartedly!:mischief::mrgreen:


Don't be silly - without your :BS to compare everything else with, the rest of Puff wouldn't look nearly so good!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

shuckins said:


> lot's of great folks on PUFF!
> 
> but there's always somebody throwing a wrench in the works...lol
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0328 5291 21


Oh, hell - doesn't matter what anyone posts, all shuckins sees is "time to launch another bomb."


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

shuckins said:


> lot's of great folks on PUFF!
> 
> but there's always somebody throwing a wrench in the works...lol
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0328 5291 21


You are correct sir. However from what I've seen and read here the last two months you are quite the gentlemen. I don't know how many of those clear plastic tubes I've seen that says "You've been bombed by Shickins". That my friend is a pretty clever idea.

From the looks of it, appears you've sent out yet another bomb?? Look forward to seeing the victims damage!

Good thread guys. Nice to see everyone agrees about Puff.com!

eace:


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Very well said Starbucks. Out of all the forums I belong to, this one has the nicest group hands down. I am really glad I found it.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Like Cartman says "Screw You Guys"


----------

